# Vomiting after bully stick?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

We let Ollie chomp away on his bully stick last night for an hour--we have to limit his time or else he'll neglect eating, sleeping, pottying, socializing and playing all for the sake of chewing his beloved bully stick. Anyway, he pulled off a few small pieces and ate them. The bully stick is supposed to be edible. This morning when my husband got up to go to work there was about a half dollar sized spot of vomit on Ollie's pee pad--bully stick colored. I took a quick look this morning when I got up and threw it out. It looked similar to poop, but definitely wasn't (sorry for the graphic). He's been totally fine all day. No other vomiting. Eating, pottying and playing as normal. Should I be concerned? Should I continue to give him the bully sticks? Has this ever happened to your pup?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

We have not tried bully sticks, but my malt is very sensitive to many chewies. I learned when he was younger that he just can't handle most of them. He would throw up the next day. He seems to be ok with healthy edibles.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> We have not tried bully sticks, but my malt is very sensitive to many chewies. I learned when he was younger that he just can't handle most of them. He would throw up the next day. He seems to be ok with healthy edibles.[/B]


Yup, I used to think Ollie's sensitivity was due to being a puppy, which I'm sure that was part of it, but now at 6 1/2 months (still a puppy, but getting older) he cannot seem to eat foods that have multiple ingredients without having very soft stools, borderline diarrhea and gas. I give him Natural Balance and, after trying a few kinds of treats, Natural Balance treats as well. These are the ONLY ones that don't upset his tummy! In fact I posted about the last bag of NB I purchased that looked quite different from the other batches and that upset his tummy. Anyway, I think Ollie has an extra sensitive tummy as well...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=351108
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how my malt is. Very Sensitive to many things. Has been this way since he was a puppy. It has happened to us many times, where we think we find something he can have, and then the company changes it. That just happened recently with his vitamin. The new stuff looked different, so I called the company and asked, they told me it was the same. I gave him just a little to make sure, and wouldn't you know it he threw up the next day.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have the same problem with Koko, anything other than his normal food has to be given in tiny amounts till he gets used to them or they either come back up or he gets diarrhea the next day. I guess he too has a sensitive tummy. I also feed him Natual Balance duck and potato, but he cannot eat their treats like those round disc shaped ones, he had a little of one once and he threw that up. Koko is 8 months now and seems to be able to stomach chewing certain things that take a long time rather than treats that he can eat quickly. I have never had bully sticks here for either boys, I just don't like that sound of them and they may be a little rich for a puppy Ollie's age yet


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Zoe won't chew a bully stick but LOVES the flossies. They give her diarrhea if she eats a whole one or even a half of one every day or two. So she only get a half of one every couple of weeks, and then only if she has a lot of energy & I don't!







LOL</span>


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd throw up just thinking about what it is.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bully_stick


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'd throw up just thinking about what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes, I knew from reading here what they were...you know you'd think they could find a different part of the bull to make a chew stick out of, lol. I mean, what kind of person invents something like this?? 

Must hit too close to home for you male species, LOL!


----------

